# Bests audio



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if a razor bootstrapper works for I c s on the droid razor? I'm trying to flash beats audio on to my razor but not sure how to get into recovery I have the new I c s update. Or does anyone have a link that they can direct me to ask how I can flash it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is the link for beats

http://d-h.st/vm3

Not sure it will work on stock rom. I know it works on CM9 and AOKP

Open bootstrap. click recovery. Phone will boot into recovery. Wipe cache wipe delvik flash mod


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

So razr bootstrapper works on ics also? I thiught it was for only GB.... ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

You need to download bootstrap ICS. new apk


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay. Thank you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

If you plan on flashing any roms or mods. Install Safestrap. Then you have a stock .211 on unsafe side and you can do anything you want to safe side


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

U happen to have the link for bootstrap for ics?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Here in my drop box for you. Seriously think about safe strap

http://db.tt/7yIgxcSz


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea im gonna look into it. . Just not sure how it works. Im familiar with bootstrap because thats what i used on my droid x

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Safe strap is great so next ota your not fastbooting you leave your stock rom alone and do whatever you want on safe side plus if you mess up you can never brick!


----------



## HaVokTEK (Oct 25, 2011)

Peep, I've been flashing android stuff since my first Gen mytouch....and let me tell you Safestrap is a seriously awesome tool. Why don't every phone have it?

Sent from my RAZR-BACH Droid via the decimated Ghostwerks!


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

I installed it on my phone and and clicked install recovery. It says recovery stat: installed. Then it says safe system not active. I hate to siund like a noob.. but i just dont wanna mess up. I was a pro with my droid x. I havent played with the razr as much. Ive searched the forums looking for a write up on the safe strap.. the link in those threads arent working. So where do i go from here?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok here is the best way to go.

Pick a rom from droidrzr.com ( My full throttle has beats in it )

If you want blur stock go here

http://www.droidrzr....rap-2012-06-17/

Download your rom of choice and put on sd card ext

Boot into recovery

Now in recovery, select "safe boot menu"
Now select "Toggle Safe System"
Now select "Yes-Enable Safe System"
Wait for it to do its thing.
Go back to main recovery menu

Select "mounts and storage"
Select "format /system"
Wait
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition
Select "advanced"
Select wipe dalvik cache

Flash rom

Boot up phone after setting up phone boot back into recovery

Wipe cache
Wipe Delvik

Flash beats

Here is more information

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey man.... thanks alot. Im gonna play around with it on my lunch break.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

